# PLEASE READ - Editing your Profile/Signature/Title



## WebmasterPete

If you need to edit your signature, profile, user title, etc. , you can do it from the User control panel.  Select the USER CP link at the top of the screen.  There are also many other features there that will help you in customizing the boards.

Thanks,
Pete

Added note:  The software is set to allow you to change your own title after 30 posts and 30 days.  Until that time, you won't have the box to add custom user titles.

If you don't have the box to edit your title, you will need to start a new thread on the tech board asking the webmasters to change your title. 



Click on one of the links below:

Edit Profile 

Edit Options


----------



## Pluto4President

test


----------



## Pluto4President

bump


----------



## kbeverina

test


----------



## 4merlurkerchris

Just trying this out.
Chris


----------



## luvdsny

testing changes...


----------



## Kathy James

Test


----------



## Figaro

test


----------



## TinkHappy

my new look


----------



## DonnaS

I've noticed that the changes occur retroactively so you don't need to post to test it... you can just look at one of your other posts.  I found that this saved me some time in finalizing my signature and avatar.


----------



## rcdisneyfam

I'm checking to see if my picture shows up.


----------



## Musicprincess

[COLOR=royal blue]Im very confused...HELP![/COLOR]


----------



## Dodie

this is just a test.


----------



## *Fantasia*

I'm confuse myself too!!     After the word Gender, right at the bottom, they ask you to pick "Submit Modifications" or "Reset Fields".  There is no "Custom User Text" or where to put the infos on the screen.


----------



## Beachangel

Test - hope this works


----------



## Musicprincess

i need help!! the box to change the thing isnt there


----------



## WillyJ

Just a test. .  this is only a test. . .


----------



## scrappinmom_2000

just a test


----------



## LisaTx

The software is set to allow you to change your own title after 30 posts and 30 days.  Until that time, you won't have the box to add custome user titles.

If you don't have the box to edit your title, you will need to start a new thread on the tech board asking the webmasters to change your title.


----------



## Deb in IA

Testing too!


----------



## magical

Testing inkbounc


----------



## Sonya

just testing too


----------



## phins_jazy

Just testin!!


----------



## UK~STU22




----------



## Pembo

just checking my sig


----------



## *Robin*

Test


----------



## donmil723

Testing


----------



## donmil723

trying again


----------



## donmil723

third time's a charm


----------



## luvdsny

testing new clipart.


----------



## scrappinmom_2000

test


----------



## scrappinmom_2000

test again


----------



## radiomarlowe

test


----------



## disney09/2001

test


----------



## Hnymoon@Dixie

test


----------



## georgiapeach60




----------



## *Robin*

test


----------



## sltrawick

test


----------



## sltrawick

test


----------



## sltrawick

test


----------



## mom2boys

Let me try it again


----------



## sltrawick

test


----------



## sltrawick

test


----------



## mom2boys

again


----------



## sltrawick

test


----------



## *Robin*

test


----------



## *Robin*

test3


----------



## Jen D

testing


----------



## charlie,nj

test


----------



## KingKobra

test


----------



## Miss Jasmine

Testing


----------



## hulabird

test


----------



## renessa

testing, testing 1, 2, 3


----------



## renessa

test


----------



## lovingthemouse

just testing


----------



## princessjoy

test


----------



## princessjoy

test (again)


----------



## anut4disney

Test


----------



## Straycat

test2


----------



## TinkerKat

I wonder?


----------



## TinkerKat

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
Thanks!


----------



## LisaTx

I fixed it for you, TinkerKat.  Just check your user profile to see how I did it.


----------



## bellsonmytoes

Test....If it works I will be so proud of myself


----------

